

ACM ICPC World Finals preliminary results - gritzko
http://cm.baylor.edu/ICPCWiki/Wiki.jsp?page=Results%20World%20Finals%202010

======
azakus
I find that the largest problem about this competition is that the people who
can actually do this probably have no motivation to compete. We all have jobs,
lives, and cool stuff to hack on in languages we actually like using.

~~~
gridspy
That didn't stop me from competing when I was a student. I got into the
finals. The training I did still helps me to identify and solve algorithmic
challenges to this day.

------
unignorant
My school = honorable mention :-(

And this is completely unrelated, but is anyone else annoyed at the choice of
languages. Only C++ and Java... sigh.

------
gritzko
The scoring system is a bit unfair these days. Taiwan and Kiev solved 6
problems each, got the gold. Ural State solved 6 problems, got nothing.

~~~
OmniLarry
What do you mean? That's what the tiebreaker is for. Problem writing is hard,
especially if you're trying to distinguish between very close competitors.

~~~
gridspy
The difference between those different entrants is a huge amount of time. The
winning unis made correct entries earlier, and had less incorrect entries.

Compare it to a marathon where there are 9 finish lines. The more you cross,
the better you did. Everyone who crossed the 6th line is ranked by when they
crossed it - or how fast they ran. They probably also got much closer to the
7th line before the time ran out.

------
wakeupthedawn
Well at least my school won North America.

